# New Audi Owner



## _Bash_ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I just bought an Audi, in fact my very 1st Audi, an Audi TT 1.8 Q 225 (I hope) from an auction and I pick it up on Monday, I will either have one hell of a journey ahead of me or a bunch of cheap parts for sale.

I hope it's not the latter and I can build something special.

Bash


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bash, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.

Last MOT
Mileage 110,236 miles
MOT test number 3792 7908 4191
Test location unavailable until further notice
Expiry date 17 July 2018

Advisory notice item(s)
Wiper blades split at ends clears the windscreen effectively
Nearside Front Suspension arm rubber bush deteriorated but not resulting in excessive movement (2.4.G.2)
Offside Front Suspension arm rubber bush deteriorated but not resulting in excessive movement (2.4.G.2)
Signs of front wheels fouling on inner arch due to lowered vehicle
No rear seats or belts fitted at time of test

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## _Bash_ (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone know what the mk1 tt forum and community is? Is it this site? My car arrived today with a sticker on the side and it would be great to find out some more info about my new car. The good news is that it seems like a runner and not a parts bin.

Bash


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Appears to be an FB group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mk1tt/
Hoggy.


----------



## _Bash_ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Appears to be an FB group.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/mk1tt/
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## Dowth1985 (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome!

I've just purchased the Mk1 beauty (225) in black. She's a beauty.


----------

